

SEO Meets Magic: The Gathering (SEO card game) - blackboxxx
http://SERPsandSpyders.com

======
Cushman
What makes this like Magic, specifically? That it's a CCG?

It's just one of those silly, harmless marketing things that can start someone
off on the wrong foot. Magic is a CCG, sure, but it's a _specific_ CCG, with a
specific ruleset and idioms. Leaving the characteristic appearance aside, the
game of Magic itself is both very accessible and of fascinating complexity,
and for skilled players has at least several times the strategic depth of a
more pedestrian game such as, say, chess.

Of course, it happens to _also_ be a collectible card game.

~~~
blackboxxx
Creator here. Great question.

SERPs & Spyders is similar to Magic: The Gathering because the cards are
collectable, vary in efficacy and purpose, and the cards can be combined to
multiply their attack strength (certain SEO tactics work well together).

It's also similar to MTG because you try and dominate the other player's
played card(s) with your own, better card(s).

SERPs & Spyders is also incredibly dissimilar to MTG. Each card contains an
actual SEO tactic you can use online. The cards can also be a reference tool
or help you build/rethink your online SEO strategies.

